# drop away rest vs. whisker biscuit vs fixed rest



## paulrueda

I have been shooting for 30 yrs and I have shot the whisker bisket and I did not like it at all I have been shooting drop aways since they came out and I won't shoot anything else. The accuracy is unsurpasssed I shoot like you do I think you will like it as far as brands go that's up to you. There are so many out there it will spin your head. Good Luck


----------



## sawtoothscream

i used wb, prong style and now fall away.

all are very accurate if you do your part. im sticking with drop away rests though. just like them more


----------



## subconsciously

Been shooting some 26 years. Took off and gave away all my drop away rests. I had tuning issiues with my wifes (who is NFAA Indoor FBFS National Champ) and had timing issues with mine. I do however shoot a WB on my hunting bow. Paper tunes excellent and my fp and bh hit the same spot. Im not saying the drop aways are junk, just saying I had my short spell with them and said thats not for me.

However....I will be getting a AlphaMax 35 to replace my old FeatherMax. I will be shooting 65lbs @ 31 inch draw. Also going to the Full Metal Jackets. I dont know if the WB will tune such an aggessive setup. I will then try the drop away again.


----------



## bowhunterprime

lcube said:


> When I tried a whisker biscuit type rest, I swear, about every couple arrows got smacked in the knock by the falling bow.


Do you have a parallel limb bow? If you don't then that could be one reason that the whisker biscuit doesn't work for you. If your bow is springing forward enough to jump out of your hand then it might be moving down and the whiskers are pushing the arrow down before it gets through the biscuit. I've only been shooting a bow for about 2 years, so I'm not nearly as experienced as most on here lol! But I do shoot open-palmed, even when I'm shooting a deer. I have a whisker biscuit on my huntin bow and a drop away on my target bow, and I've never had a problem with "hitting the nock". -Chris


----------



## bucksnortinted

i had a hostage rest smlilar to the W/B and didn't like it,my buddie shoots a W/B and he can not hold tight groups,i shot his bow and could not hold a tight group,i did not like it.and his bow is tuned properly,
i have had 3 or 4 different drop aways and like the way they perform and too be honest with ya if a Muzzy Zero Effect would have worked on my X Force i would have put it on there but it won'twork on it due to the 6in. Brace Height 
of my bow,i put a limbdriver on my XF6 and it works flawlessly


----------



## TsavoCreek

*Ripcord*

Use a Ripcord fall away. Best rest I've ever used.


----------



## Bowhuck

I have been shooting for 30 years. I tried a WB for a few seasons. I thought I was loosing my touch and figured it was part of getting older. I finally got tired of how the WB chewed up feathers so I switched to a fall away. All I can say is my groups went from 6 inches at 20 yards with the WB to all the arrows touching with the fall away.

I also shoot with a sling open handed. I dont think the groups were from the the bow moving before the arrow cleared. I think its just inconsistancies on how the arrow goes through the whiskers. Good in concept, poor in performance.


----------



## Mattyv97

*WB vs. DA*

Some hunters/shooters prefer Whicker Biskets and some Prefer Drop aways. each has there own preference. best bet would be to try both of them and see which one you shoot best with and which ever one feels the best and works the best for the way you shoot. both rests have there positives and negatives but you need to see which one works for you...


----------



## mt-dew07

*I shoot either very well.*

It is an interesting topic, the whisker biscuit v. drop away. I have used both rests for 3-D and hunting. I didn't notice any accuracy difference out to sixty yards. 

I have killed two elk with a whisker biscuit, one at six yards and the other at 50. both times, it performed flawlessly. 

As for 3-d, i have used both rests and my scores have been comparable. 

The reason i prefer a whisker biscuit for hunting is the simplicity of it. I don't have to worry about any timing issues or whether the arrow will correctly load in the launcher arm when I go to full draw. 

Ultimately, I think one can argue which is better over the other until he/she is blue in the face and the result will still be the same: people will like one or the other or they might be like me and like both.


----------



## daltongang

I havw used both, but shoot better with a drop-a-way. might be flaws in my form?


----------



## X-force09

bowhunterprime said:


> If your bow is springing forward enough to jump out of your hand then it might be moving down and the whiskers are pushing the arrow down before it gets through the biscuit.


This is the only thing that i think you could have a problem with, i have a DMI Expert 2 drop away, and it works great. i let my bow fall, and nothing screws up the arrow flight.


----------



## jmack

I shot a whisker biscuit for a while, but plan on switching to a drop away after season starts


----------



## Octabird

I have shot WB and Have a Fall-Away on my current rig.
I had good luck with both. Nice groupings and fairly accurate, for my ability.
Never shot a "fixed rest".
I am sure you can get used to whatever you use, but you may have to change your shooting style.


----------



## AfterLife

drop away


----------



## mj2108

I have used wb for four years and it worked great. I now use a drop away just wanted to try it and like it alot. both group good out to sixty.I like my fall away a little better because its quieter and does not scuff my arrows,but if i ever have one malfunction i would go back to the wb in a heartbeat.


----------

